# Airport Express vs other wireless router (DLINK/LINCSYS)



## dubplatepressure (Jun 15, 2006)

So I'm awaiting my dsl package from sympatico lite dsl (128 mbps)... and I'll be setting up a wireless network at my house. 


So I find myself debating wether or not to get the airport express and set up my network through that, or take a cheaper route in a dlink wireless router or something. Since my connection will be nothing to write home about, would you guys not recommend the airport express?

How does the airport express's range compare to a normal $50ish dlink or Linksys wireless router's range?

Any compatibility issues using the Airport Express with PCs?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The theory is fine but just stay off the Dlink at the moment - apparently there is an issue with 10.4.7 that remains unresolved.

Another cheapie will be fine. Unless you want the AirTunes - money better spent on a backup drive.


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

I used a Linksys router before getting my Airport Express and I actually saw an increase in signal range using the Express over the Linksys. It was not much but it was better.

The thing you need to ask yourself is do you want to wirelessly print and/or stream audio to a stereo. If neither of those things are of interest, then I would go with something other than the Airport Express. It does not offer any more or less than any other brand except you can connect a printer to it and a stereo and be able to print and play music wirelessly.

To me, the printing is great, but the wireless stream of audio to my receiver that is connected to all the speakers in my house and out back is priceless!


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

As far as DLink goes... I will NEVER, EVER buy anything from them ever again!

My old airport base blew up a couple years back and I did not see spending the $250+ on the Airport Extreme so I bought a decent priced DLink router. I got it home and set it up, but I could not connect to the net. I don't remember now, but I remember that I knew why, but could not find where to change whatever it was in the settings. I called their support line and immediately asked where I change this. They made me go through all the troubleshooting steps which took about 20-30 mins and it still did not work. I again at that point explained that I knew why it was not working, but I could not figure out where to change the setting. At this point they told me to open Explorer... I told them that I don't use Explorer and that I was using Safari. This is when they told me that they don't support Macs. I told them that it said on the box that it was Mac OS compliant. He told me that they don't support Macs. I said, "OK, tell me how to change it on a PC and I will figure it out myself". He told me NO! At this point I said some pretty harsh words and hung up. I immediately took it back and bought the Linksys router that I no longer use.

I will never buy anything that even sounds like D-Link ever again. Not because the hardware is bad or is lacking, but because they obviously don't care about Mac users and won't even talk to you on the phone if you are not on a PC.

You can make up your own mind though.


----------



## dubplatepressure (Jun 15, 2006)

'Nuff said, Linksys it is 


Ok, so there's no real need in my case for an airport express. Thanks for the help guys. 


As for the backup drive, I actually bought one from someone on here last week, but haven't been able to get it to work yet (i have another thread on it). Nothing wrong with the drive, just can't seem to get it to work with my ibook.




Jestered said:


> As far as DLink goes... I will NEVER, EVER buy anything from them ever again!
> 
> My old airport base blew up a couple years back and I did not see spending the $250+ on the Airport Extreme so I bought a decent priced DLink router. I got it home and set it up, but I could not connect to the net. I don't remember now, but I remember that I knew why, but could not find where to change whatever it was in the settings. I called their support line and immediately asked where I change this. They made me go through all the troubleshooting steps which took about 20-30 mins and it still did not work. I again at that point explained that I knew why it was not working, but I could not figure out where to change the setting. At this point they told me to open Explorer... I told them that I don't use Explorer and that I was using Safari. This is when they told me that they don't support Macs. I told them that it said on the box that it was Mac OS compliant. He told me that they don't support Macs. I said, "OK, tell me how to change it on a PC and I will figure it out myself". He told me NO! At this point I said some pretty harsh words and hung up. I immediately took it back and bought the Linksys router that I no longer use.
> 
> ...


----------



## yuli (May 25, 2005)

I'm using Linksys Wireless-G VPN Broadband Router right now, the range is decent (router in basement, almost cover whole house, 2 floors), but not as great as the old Wireless-G Broadband Router I used before (which was cheaper as well). 

With the Express, I can mainly cover 1 floor with a 2 room or so span, beyond that point the signal drops dramatically. Right now I'm using the Express to boost the main router signal on the top floor. 

Unfortunatel, I've yet to find a router that could cover the whole house (2 floor + basement, 3,000 sqr feet) well. Must be someting they put in the walls!


----------



## dubplatepressure (Jun 15, 2006)

at first glance on the futureshop website _all_ their linksys routers seem to not be compatible with macs or OSX.... could this really be true?


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

dubplatepressure said:


> at first glance on the futureshop website _all_ their linksys routers seem to not be compatible with macs or OSX.... could this really be true?



If the router complies with the 802.11a/b/g standard(I think MBP and MB can do 802.11a) then it should work. The 802.11n (Draft n or Pre n) on the other hand will not work.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Jestered said:


> As far as DLink goes... I will NEVER, EVER buy anything from them ever again!
> 
> My old airport base blew up a couple years back and I did not see spending the $250+ on the Airport Extreme so I bought a decent priced DLink router. I got it home and set it up, but I could not connect to the net. I don't remember now, but I remember that I knew why, but could not find where to change whatever it was in the settings. I called their support line and immediately asked where I change this. They made me go through all the troubleshooting steps which took about 20-30 mins and it still did not work. I again at that point explained that I knew why it was not working, but I could not figure out where to change the setting. At this point they told me to open Explorer... I told them that I don't use Explorer and that I was using Safari. This is when they told me that they don't support Macs. I told them that it said on the box that it was Mac OS compliant. He told me that they don't support Macs. I said, "OK, tell me how to change it on a PC and I will figure it out myself". He told me NO! At this point I said some pretty harsh words and hung up. I immediately took it back and bought the Linksys router that I no longer use.
> 
> ...


Some D-Link routers are good. I and some (if not most) people will agree with you that their tech support sucks. But they have a really good documentation in their website.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We had very good luck with D-Link and the variants but there is some issue right now.

Linksys has a spotty history with Macs.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I recently upgraded my rock solid LinkSys 11b router to a new 11g router. At least once every three days I have to reset the buggy thing. On the other hand, my two Airport Expresses have been running non-stop (wireless printing, AirTunes and routing) without a reset in nearly a year. One of them gets reset fairly frequently but only because it's just so easy to throw it in the computer bag and take it to relatives houses for wireless and AirTunes from my PB. 

If routing is all you really need, get something else for the cost savings. If there is any chance you could use the extras, go for the AE, you won't regret it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have a D-Link DWL 900 AP+ Wireless Access Point attached via an ethernet cable
to my Bell Sympatico Siemens Speed stream #6520 Wireless ADSL Modem and
luckily I haven't experienced any problems yet.

You might be able to find a D-Link wireless access point like mine on eBay.

My Sawtooth with Airport card is connected wirelessly to the Wireless Access point
which is attached to the Bell "useless" wireless modem.

Dave


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

dubplatepressure said:


> So I'm awaiting my dsl package from sympatico lite dsl (128 mbps)... and I'll be setting up a wireless network at my house.
> 
> 
> So I find myself debating wether or not to get the airport express and set up my network through that, or take a cheaper route in a dlink wireless router or something. Since my connection will be nothing to write home about, would you guys not recommend the airport express?
> ...


Regardless of which router you get, you might have a problem with the service you've ordered. Unless things have changed, any 'lite' service will have trouble supporting a router. They are designed for a single computer only and there is something about a router that destroys performance.

I've had both Linksys and dLink and had great success with them. It was the Sympatico combination modem/wireless router that gave me fits.


----------



## dubplatepressure (Jun 15, 2006)

Well the chap I spoke with on the phone when I was ordering it was very specific on the fact that it can handle a wireless router.... so it's his head if it doesnt happen


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Not to harp on D-link, but both the D-link products I've owned (modem and wireless router) have died. Not sure I'd take a chance on another unit by them, though I must say those cheap 4-port switches have tempted me on occasion. So far I've resisted.

LOVE my AE though. So great on the road too.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Not that I'm steering you to return to d-link, but many of their products have a lifetime warranty. If you still have the dead peripherals, d-link might replace them. 




macsackbut said:


> Not to harp on D-link, but both the D-link products I've owned (modem and wireless router) have died. Not sure I'd take a chance on another unit by them, though I must say those cheap 4-port switches have tempted me on occasion. So far I've resisted.
> 
> LOVE my AE though. So great on the road too.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We've seen very few DLink failures even on refurbs and the only reason we're a bit cautious just now is a very recent issue.

If you want rock solid the Asante products are superb.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's a little bit caution.

http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=3097


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> We had very good luck with D-Link and the variants but there is some issue right now.
> 
> Linksys has a spotty history with Macs.


I am currently writing this reply on my 1 GHz iBook running 10.4.7 via a D-Link 514 wireless router

Have had no problems connected wired or wireless

I like D-Link for their Cdn. support and cross platform support.
I have had issues with Linksys routers.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MacDoc said:


> We've seen very few DLink failures even on refurbs and the only reason we're a bit cautious just now is a very recent issue.
> 
> If you want rock solid the Asante products are superb.


and if you have an older appletalk printer Asante is the ONLY wireless router that supports AppleTalk over wireless


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Macified said:


> I recently upgraded my rock solid LinkSys 11b router to a new 11g router. At least once every three days I have to reset the buggy thing. On the other hand, my two Airport Expresses have been running non-stop (wireless printing, AirTunes and routing) without a reset in nearly a year. One of them gets reset fairly frequently but only because it's just so easy to throw it in the computer bag and take it to relatives houses for wireless and AirTunes from my PB.
> 
> If routing is all you really need, get something else for the cost savings. If there is any chance you could use the extras, go for the AE, you won't regret it.


I completely agree


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Not that I'm steering you to return to d-link, but many of their products have a lifetime warranty. If you still have the dead peripherals, d-link might replace them.


Well, if so, they forgot to tell the customer support people I talked to. After my router died for the second time (first time it was replaced under warantee, though I had to ship them the dead unit at my own expense before they would replace it, leaving me without a router for a week), they basically shrugged and said "that's too bad." I must say their customer service in general was not very helpful and in fact quite snarky. 

But hey, this is just one guy's experience and may not be at all typical. I'm sure there are lots of others who swear by D-link. In any case, I was kind of glad the router died. I'd been looking for an excuse to get an AE. Maybe it was all the bad vibes that killed the d-link :lmao:


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Seriously, get APE.
The interface would be so much better than my Netgear's.
I've never seen an electronic device having such an unfriendly interface.
I'll never buy from them again.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Asking for product recommendations in this day and age is like standing in the middle of a crowded elevator and starting a conversation on either religion or politics. 

Post a thread on ehmac about a type of product and wait long enough and you will find at least one post who hates a certain manufacturer for each manufacturer. You will sometimes find a post from someone who loves same said manufacturer.

There is always going to be a reason why one brand is $50 bucks and another brand is $100 bucks. Heck we are Mac users and we've seen the "Macs are way too expensive" arguments for 22 years. We know what the answer is.

In this day and age, customer service sucks. Now before you start into posts about the great experiences, yes they are there, I agree. But overall, the customer service experience is not what it was 10 years ago, and that wasn't as good as it was 20 years ago. And it is not just in the computer industry. 

One thing to remember is that from an accounting side, customer service is a cost to a business, with no 'immediate' effect on profit. When a company wants to increase sales they will lower prices. Those extra dollars have to come from some place and because there is no way to measure customer service, too many companies tend to look there to reduce costs. 

That is why we saw automated telephone services. It didn't matter that after we pressed 1, then 3, then 2, then 3, then 4, then 0 to speak to a live person that we were already screaming obscenities at the phone and at the company.

The wired world helped allow companies to look for other ways to reduce costs. So outsourcing customer support to countries like India was born. I have no problems with this as long as my problems are answered. In fact it has helped at times because these same companies have gone to 24 hour support. But please don't make me have to ask the person to repeat what they say to me because their English is too difficult to understand. And give them the proper information and/or tools to answer my problem. The same technology that allows my call to be routed half way around the world also allows companies to give their employees global access to database information. So don't force someone to say to me, "I'm sorry I don't have access to that information."

What's my point in all of this? Stop looking for that magical product, it doesn't exist. Stop expecting that your needs are going to be the exact same as everyone else's, they aren't. There is a reason why the Apple Airport Express is $159 and the dLink 524 is $39. I own a dLink, which was purchased about 3 months ago. It replaced a Linksys Wireless B router which I had owned for 3 years. So far, so good.

Would I have preferred an Airport? Yeah sure but the balls in the Lottery companies machines with my birthday on them keep hanging around the bottom so I have to justify my purchases. It really sucks that I've had some good mentors in the areas of running a business efficiently. The CFO side of my brain keeps asking the CTO side for business cases every time it sees a new toy. And "because I need it" or "it's sooo cool!" don't qualify.

So I buy the dLink because it works most of the time and I can't really justify the extra $100 for the Airport Express. I'd rather save that money to eventually spend on a replacement for my PowerBook. Thankfully the CFO side of my brain understands the cost benefits of owning a Mac.


----------



## SilverNBlack (May 26, 2006)

*D-Link*

I have been using a D-Link DI-624 wireless router with my Powerbook in a mixed Mac-Windows environment on Rogers Hispeed Extreme for about two years already, and the performance has been virtually flawless. 

Surprising to see D-Link being slagged but Linksys touted--almost everyone I know who has used Linksys products has had them die on them. As far as I can tell, it is D-Link that has a better reputation than Linksys does. And good luck getting any company besides Apple itself to provide extensive tech support to Mac users!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just noticed today that Belkin makes a Wireless Access Point:
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=136486

They look a lot cheaper than the D-Link Access Point, But I'm not sure how good the Belkin is.

Dave


----------

